# Wrist bone loss



## edmontonlady (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm new on here and I'm as green as they come about body building lingo and abbreviations so please be patient with me. 
I broke my left wrist back in 2011 and after 7 surgeries into 2012 I am left with a disaster.  
My wrist bone, the bone with the outer knuckle, has dissolved and there is no medical reason why. It appears that my body has " absorbed" it? So there is nothing more surgical that can be done, living on hydromorphone  and looking for other options. 
I'm looking at steroids but I know nothing about them. I heard that they can help bones but then someone mentioned hormone therapy soooo I'm looking for the straight story from people who have real knowledge & experience....not school or media knowledge. I'm screwed for the rest of my life and hoping anybody might have an idea/ suggestion as to possible solutions? 
I'm female, 40, and live in Canada if it matters. 
Thanks for any info...


----------

